# Letter from Apple regarding iPhone 4



## laurac260 (Jul 3, 2010)

http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/07/02appleletter.html?sr=hotnews.rss

Interesting.  I wonder if this means the iPhone isn't as great as we thought, or does it mean that AT&T doesn't SUCK as much as we thought??

As a side note, DH and I both have AT&T.  We almost never had dropped calls when we talked to each other, UNTIL he got his iphone!


----------



## RedDogSD (Jul 3, 2010)

I had plenty of dropped calls with Iphone 3G.  With new Iphone 4, have not had any issues.  They have made significant improvements in this arena.


----------



## laurac260 (Jul 3, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> I had plenty of dropped calls with Iphone 3G.  With new Iphone 4, have not had any issues.  They have made significant improvements in this arena.



I don't know which DH has.  He does not have the new 4 though.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jul 3, 2010)

Excerpts from the letter:

"Our formula, in many instances, mistakenly displays 2 more bars than it  should for a given signal strength. For example, we sometimes display 4  bars when we should be displaying as few as 2 bars."

"We are also making bars 1, 2 and 3 a bit taller so they will be easier  to see."

I love my iPhone and I have my iPhone 4 pre-ordered and I'm patiently waiting for it to ship in a couple of weeks.  I'm pretty sure I'm gonna love it.  I think the iPhone is the best handheld electronic device I've ever owned - by a longshot.

That being said, I don't have complete trust in Apple as a company as many people do.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jul 3, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> Excerpts from the letter:
> "We are also making bars 1, 2 and 3 a bit taller so they will be easier to see."


 
This reminds me so much of that scene in the movie Spinal Tap where his amplifier went up to an 11.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbVKWCpNFhY


----------



## "Roger" (Jul 3, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> ...As a side note, DH and I both have AT&T.  We almost never had dropped calls when we talked to each other, UNTIL he got his iphone!


I posted a link to this article about six months ago.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 3, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> That being said, I don't have complete trust in Apple as a company as many people do.



 This strikes me as funny since I know at least 1 crazed Apple disciple! 

And yes, he admits he's in the cult that can be known as Apple.  He knows it's a funny and quirky addiction, but he also knows he has millions of other addicts he can commiserate with at MacWorld etc.


----------



## laurac260 (Jul 3, 2010)

"Roger" said:


> I posted a link to this article about six months ago.



Roger, how dare you post such a thing, insinuating that Apple could be at fault!!!   



I have to show this article to DH.  When it comes to phones, I am decidedly low tech.  I used to send him pics of the kids that I took on my fred flinstone phone, and he'd retrieve them and type back, "oh how cute."

Then one day he got the mother of all phones, the iPhone, or better yet, the AHHHPhone (pronounced as in ahhh with reverence).  

So I send him pics from the dinophone and call him later and say, did you get the pic I sent you of the kids?  No.   Gee, that's funny, you used to always get the pics I would send you thru my phone before.  "well, you must be doing something wrong."    (why yes of course, honey.)

Next time, did you get the photo of  ...  blah blah blah, you get the pic.  No honey, it must be something on your end.     "how come you USED to be able to get them, you know, BEFORE you got your iPhone?   At which point the heavens would open up and god would seek to punish me for my blasphemy (or something like that).  

FINALLY his brother says, "dude, did you get the pics I sent you?"  DH---  I don't know how he is sending those pics, but he must be doing something wrong.  At which point I say "Honey   , there must be something on your end, remember you USED to be able to get those pics from both of us."      (yes, I am sure I said it that sweetly.)

At which point he stomped off, grumbling under his breath.  and oh so quietly called (or googled, or whatever) Apple troubleshooting.  10 minutes later he says, "hey, could you try sending me that pic again?"


----------



## jamstew (Jul 3, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> As a side note, DH and I both have AT&T.  We almost never had dropped calls when we talked to each other, UNTIL he got his iphone!



Same here. I've had AT&T for years with virtually no problems *until *I got the iPhone.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 4, 2010)

My iPhone 4 drops calls daily. Multiple times. Yesterday I was on a conferrence call for over an hour and had to call back five times. And I didn't even move the phone - I was using the speaker. I have sent emails to people I know at Apple with my personal scathing comments on the inability to use the iPhone as a phone. I am so frustrated that I am tempted to revert to my 3GS. All other aspects of the new iPhone are simply fantastic. If only it was able to not drop a call. And, fwiw, Apple sent me their bumper case which I think may have improved the situation but not alleviated it altogether.

I am quite disappointed in this product, and my opinion has influenced our corporate customers to delay upgrading until we see what action Apple intends to take on this matter.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jul 4, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> I am quite disappointed in this product, and my opinion has influenced our corporate customers to delay upgrading until we see what action Apple intends to take on this matter.



They did promise to make the bars bigger.  Maybe they'll even "amp it up to 11".

There's something about this OS 4.0 update that is causing my 3GS battery to drain at a much faster pace then previously.  Prior to the update, my battery would last all day with a good bit of use.  Now, it's pretty much dead by dinnertime.  I think it might have to do with the "multitasking" b/c I remember reading about the palm pre having really poor battery life due to multitasking.  I personally think multitasking is overrated as it only saves me 1 click and in the process it's taken away my favorite call list when I double click which was a feature I used a lot and presumably it's draining my battery.  I wish I could just turn it off.

I still love the iPhone and I use it constantly.  I've never had any AT&T issues here on Oahu, but AT&T and apple have a really strong presence here.  If I have any reception issues when I get my new iPhone 4, then given AT&T's usually strong signal I think it will be a reasonable conclusion it's the phone and not AT&T.  

Hopefully, it's a software issue and not a hardware issue.  If it is a hardware issue, then hopefully apple will do the right thing and not issue another ridiculous letter where they say they will make the bars bigger.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 4, 2010)

The new phone is equally bad in Las Vegas and Los Angeles, fwiw.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 13, 2010)

*More bugs/problems with IPhone 4*

As seems to be the case more and more with Apple they are following in the MS shoes of major flaws with new releases of both hardware and software. Here is the latest and a scary one at that! Talk about burning hot!


----------



## zinger1457 (Jul 13, 2010)

Consumer Reports just came out with their review of the iPhone 4.  They do not recommend it, says there are serious design flaws.


----------



## Elan (Jul 13, 2010)

Another interesting tidbit regarding Apple's handling of the iPhone 4 antenna problems: 


http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/12/apple-deleting-mentions-of-consumer-reports-iphone-4-piece-on-f/


----------



## pjrose (Jul 13, 2010)

My various ATT phones - Samsung, Motorola, LG, etc - have all dropped many many calls over the years, and DS's 2 iPhones so far haven't dropped calls at all.  Go figure.


----------



## thheath (Jul 13, 2010)

*Consumer Reports Article about the iPhone 4*

Interesting reading from Consumer Reports:

http://blogs.consumerreports.org/el...lt-error-blame-consumer-reports-responds.html


----------



## ricoba (Jul 13, 2010)

*Looks like Apple may have egg on their face...*

...While I am no great fan of our carrier AT&T, it looks like the problem wasn't as much that AT&T "sucked" (which is true, it does sometimes, but has improved) as much as a design error/problem by Apple.

Now, I know all you true blue Apple "fanatics" (a term I use lovingly) are shocked....but maybe, just maybe some "Appleista's" will admit that Apple does make mistakes from time-to-time....just like that other big old tech corporation..."MS something or other"


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 13, 2010)

Apple stock had a big drop today, they say because of the Consumers Report article.  My Blackberry contract expires in Sept and was going to switch to Apple.  Maybe I'll wait.

Brian


----------



## mas (Jul 13, 2010)

The Consumer Reports article makes it pretty obvious that Apple is talking out of it's a** when it refers to the problem being a software glitch with it signal strength meter.  That statement is total bs that points to them not wanting to admit to the problem and the ramifications that go with admitting that they didn't finish the R&D testing before releasing the product. 

These companies never learn.  But I guess it's always the same old story...the decision making process is a numbers game pure and simple:  which way will make more money for the company or give them the better competitive edge, rather than doing the right thing.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 14, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Apple stock had a big drop today, they say because of the Consumers Report article.  My Blackberry contract expires in Sept and was going to switch to Apple.  Maybe I'll wait.
> 
> Brian



The CR article states they still think the 3GS is a great product.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 14, 2010)

I've already bashed Apple about this problem on TUG. I have an iPhone 4, and since they sent me the bumper case I haven't dropped more calls than I did with my 3GS (that I notice). 

Let's all just remember that when it comes to Apple, wall street never gets it right...analysts are always wrong...hype and criticism is always overblown...


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jul 14, 2010)

I just got my iPhone 4 and I'm actually in the process right now of uploading all the stuff from my previous 3gs to it.  My first impression is that the screen is pretty amazing and I can't see any individual pixels.

I'll report on any signal issues if I see any.  I live in an area with excellent AT&T coverage.  So, if I see a drop in signal it will have to be do to the phone.  Just to be sure, though, I'm going to set my phone to "11".

IMO, Apple needs to be pretty careful with how they handle this issue and NOT release ridiculous letters like the one that started this thread.  They're no longer a "niche" company and they've become an 800 pound gorilla.  Apple has been really very hot for awhile which may set them up for a hard fall if they're not careful.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow!  This signal degradation is a BIG problem.  After having my new iPhone for about 12 hours now, whenever I hold it in my left hand in my normal talking position the signal quickly drops down to next to nothing.  Apple has a real issue on their hands with this and I wonder how they'll handle it.

The other new aspects of the device are quite impressive.  I love the new cameras and flash.  The screen resolution is amazing and I find myself just staring at things because they're amazingly crystal clear.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 14, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> Wow!  This signal degradation is a BIG problem.  After having my new iPhone for about 12 hours now, whenever I hold it in my left hand in my normal talking position the signal quickly drops down to next to nothing.  Apple has a real issue on their hands with this and I wonder how they'll handle it.
> 
> The other new aspects of the device are quite impressive.  I love the new cameras and flash.  The screen resolution is amazing and I find myself just staring at things because they're amazingly crystal clear.



Well, you know Apple's got a problem when Clem and I agree on something!


----------



## "Roger" (Jul 14, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> Wow!  This signal degradation is a BIG problem.  After having my new iPhone for about 12 hours now, whenever I hold it in my left hand in my normal talking position the signal quickly drops down to next to nothing.  Apple has a real issue on their hands with this and I wonder how *they'll handle it*....


I believe that they have decided to blame you (the IPhone owner) for how *you handle it*.  Aren't they saying that you aren't suppose to touch the lower left corner of the IPhone when you make a call?  See, for example, this link.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jul 14, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> Wow!  This signal degradation is a BIG problem.  After having my new iPhone for about 12 hours now, whenever I hold it in my left hand in my normal talking position the signal quickly drops down to next to nothing.  Apple has a real issue on their hands with this and I wonder how they'll handle it.
> 
> The other new aspects of the device are quite impressive.  I love the new cameras and flash.  The screen resolution is amazing and I find myself just staring at things because they're amazingly crystal clear.



Seriously, buy a case.  I agree that Apple has a public perception issue, but the signal issue goes away in 2 seconds flat.  You really want a case anyways.  This model has a LOT of glass on it and one good drop and you could crack it.  Once I got my case on it, I have yet to have a dropped call.  Best reception of any Iphone I have owned.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 14, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> Seriously, buy a case.



No problems here with mine in the rubberized case.  I was a Radio Tech in USAF and any device that uses an antenna needs to have it treated with a non-conductive coating.  I think they rushed it into production, the metal ring is the antenna and should have a coating on it.  Any phone will have signal strength problems if the antenna is touched, most people know this from back in the day when we had rabbit ears on the TVs - how many people put aluminum foil on them to get better reception ;-).

The signal strength meter is a software issue, but the real problem is the exposed antenna - IMO.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jul 14, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> Seriously, buy a case. I agree that Apple has a public perception issue, but the signal issue goes away in 2 seconds flat. You really want a case anyways. This model has a LOT of glass on it and one good drop and you could crack it. Once I got my case on it, I have yet to have a dropped call. Best reception of any Iphone I have owned.


 
I know.  I get that and I will probably be getting a case soon.

My issue is how Apple is handling this by essentially blaming the customer and publishing that ridiculous letter.  IMO, they should actually admit its an issue and just provide everybody who gets the phone with a free bumper case and give refunds to whose who already purchased a bumper case through them.  That bumper case probably costs them less then a $1 to produce.  So, the cost to them wouldn't be great and it would solve this impending PR storm that's developing.


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Duct Tape*

Heard this works just using a small amount.  I also heard Steve Jobs was going to buy it all out and change the name to I Tape or My Tape.  $399 a roll, what a steal.


----------



## "Roger" (Jul 16, 2010)

Apple is supposed to have a news conference today to address the reception issue.  _The Guardian_ (do IPhones even work in England?) has a blog page trying to anticipate what will come out of the press conference.  The most discouraging thing on the blog page are reports that a software update issued last night which might have been an attempt to address the problem could be having a negative effect on 3G phones.  If you go to this page, play the Whoopi Goldberg spot.

(I wonder if _The Guardian _is giving such extensive coverage to this because, after all of the problems with BP, they are getting some excitement out of seeing an American company suffer?)


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 16, 2010)

> (do IPhones even work in England?)


Yes. In fact, from Apple's UK site:



> Your new iPhone. Direct from Apple and ready to use.                                 When you purchase your iPhone from the Apple Online Store,  you’ll get it SIM-free. So you can sign up for service with the carrier  of your choice and change your carrier at any time.


However, note that the prices are £499 and £599 for an unlocked iPhone 4. For instance, it works on O2.



> (I wonder if _The Guardian _is giving such extensive coverage to  this because, after all of the problems with BP, they are getting some  excitement out of seeing an American company suffer?)


Whenever Apple has a problem, or perceived problem, it makes news everywhere. It's all part of the mystique. Many times it's to Apple's advantage. This time... well... I doubt it. But we'll just have to wait and see what they announce today.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jul 16, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> IMO, they should actually admit its an issue and just provide everybody who gets the phone with a free bumper case and give refunds to whose who already purchased a bumper case through them.



I'm glad Steve finally decided to listen to me! 

I knew he was following my posts and tweets!


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 16, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> I'm glad Steve finally decided to listen to me!



Well, he should listen to others... completely not like him! Good job, Clem... 



> Steve Jobs announced today at company headquarters that due to reports of signal problems with the new phone, Apple will provide free bumper cases to protect the external antenna on the device. Those who already bought a case will get a refund.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 16, 2010)

When a company sells a crappy product and there is enough of a stink about it you can bet there will be a letter.  They think you would rather have a letter than your money back or a product that works as advertised.  These companies are just so smart. All those MBA's is my guess.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 16, 2010)

*Hot of the Press!  Free Case for Iphone 4*

This just in Apple to give a FREE CASE to disgruntled Iphone 4 owners.  YOWZA, it just don't get better than that!


----------



## carl2591 (Jul 16, 2010)

does this mean there will be a LOT of good used I-phone's on the market now.. 

i guess the 3 g one is now not the PHONE of choice.. now if I could get one not on ATT network.. wonder what model verizon is going to use.. ??


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 16, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> This just in Apple to give a FREE CASE to disgruntled Iphone 4 owners.  YOWZA, it just don't get better than that!



And those of us who bought them will get our $29 refunded. See my post above...


----------

